# Cutting the Cord Options (Cable)



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

My wife and I just cut the cord and I am amazed at the quality and channel selection that is available. We decided to go with DirecTV Now and their $50 package + $5 extra per month for HBO. Couple that with our internet plan (best available in our market: up to 100mbps, no data limit), and we will be paying $125/month for our bundle. We also signed up with DirecTV Now and received a free Apple 4k TV, which is a current promotion.

For those of you that have cut the cord, what other options are out there and at what price? I think $125 is a good value for what we are getting, but I'm wondering if there are cheaper options out there.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Amazon FireStick running a VPN + Terrarium = $25 upfront cost + $3/month. Then Netflix at $10ish/month.

Between that and internet, I'm paying $63/month and I'm totally cool with that.


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm using DirecTV Now also, but I have a lower internet package( 25Mbps) than you and don't have the HBO. I really like what DirecTV Now has to offer with their selection. I'm paying $55 for both. I have Rokus on all my TVs and love them. I was using Sling, but like that DirecTV Now has all local stations so I don't have to use anything else to watch them. The only thing that frustrates me about DirecTV Now is that it seems during peak usage it buffers A LOT and makes watching it hard some times. I know this isn't and issue with my internet speed, because all other streaming apps work just fine. If they could fix that it would be the perfect streaming app for me.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

We have Sling (one of the base packages, maybe $40?), Netflix ($15), and Hulu ($8). We also have Amazon Prime, though we really only use it for the shipping benefits. We add HBO ($15) for a couple/few months each year for GoT, Westworld, and to a lesser extent Silicon Valley. Everything runs through Roku. For local channels we just use OTA. Current internet is 150 mb/s for $60 or something.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I was rocking PSVue for awhile. A good year. It was $34 I think. Not sure how easy it is to access without a PS4. Just another option. I think their prices went up slightly since I had it though.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

We discussed options in this thread a while ago. Im using the YouTube.tv

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1391


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> ...I'm using the YouTube.tv


+1


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I work for AT&T and I am beta testing cloud dvr service for Directv now. Plan on it being release sometime q4 this year. It's a great service for those not wanting cable or satellite. And if you have Att fiber internet available get it you will not regret it


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Sunday ticket?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I signed up for DirecTV Now on day 1 and have the top package for $35 plus HBO for $5. For internet have ATT Fiber 1000 for $80. 90% of what we watch we actually get off of Amazon Prime, DirecTV Now we usually use it for live stuff like, Nascar and Live PD. As of now we have 5 FireTV Sticks and 2 FireTV for watching.

Also on the beta program from DirecTV Now, and liking what they are doing so far. Can't wait for the 3rd stream option.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> I work for AT&T and I am beta testing cloud dvr service for Directv now. Plan on it being release sometime q4 this year. It's a great service for those not wanting cable or satellite. And if you have Att fiber internet available get it you will not regret it


DVR coming?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

cnet24 said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > I work for AT&T and I am beta testing cloud dvr service for Directv now. Plan on it being release sometime q4 this year. It's a great service for those not wanting cable or satellite. And if you have Att fiber internet available get it you will not regret it
> ...


Yep, if you sign up for beta you can get it now.

Keep checking here:

https://beta.directv.com/


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I had DirecTV Now, I was on the $35 Go Big grandfathered plan. I loved DTVN, didn't have any issues other than the first month after they launched.

I ended up canceling it because, while $35 is cheap in terms of traditional cable/satellite costs, I only watched some news and weather channels and a couple of drama channels. And not very often at that. So I ended up cancelling.

AT&T is expected to launch a lower-cost plan "soon": https://www.bestappletv.com/news/att-to-launch-a-low-cost-streaming-service-on-apple-tv-various-devices-within-weeks/


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2018)

Just recently cut the cord. We have spectrum internet with Netflix+Terrerium+ Hulu and a antenna for local stuff. So far I haven't missed it, get back to me when NFL season starts though LOL


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> get back to me when NFL season starts though LOL


Nothing googling "reddit NFL streams" won't fix :thumbup: That's how I watch the Pens except substitute NHL for NFL :thumbup:


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> > get back to me when NFL season starts though LOL
> ...


Yep, I do this for NFL and NCAA. Sometimes it takes an effort to find a decent stream but it's "worth the money" :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kds said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > firefighter11 said:
> ...


Finding a good stream can take a bit but it is definitely worth the effort. I usually find it on my iPhone or MacBook and then Airplay it to the Apple TV. What do you do?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> > get back to me when NFL season starts though LOL
> ...


Thanks for that heads up! I've been a member on Reddit since January, and it's got everything. Maybe even to much


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


I usually sit on the couch with my MacBook and then send it to AirPlay and take the laptop back into the home office and plug it in!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

We use OTA, a paid for TiVo, and Netflix, for $11/mo plus $36 internet at 115 Mbps for a total of $47. I'd dump the Netflix but I'm married.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

What services provide local channels (other than using OTA)?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> What services provide local channels (other than using OTA)?


YouTube.tv is the first to offer CBS, ABC and Fox in my area. NBC is on demand only, but I'm hoping it's just a matter of time before they offer it live. OTA signals are terrible where I live (indoor/attic antennas won't work), so I was excited to make the switch to YouTube.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Ware 
Thanks. Ditto with the "OTA signals are terrible where I live (indoor/attic antennas won't work), "


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

DirecTV Now offers local networks in my area


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

was a Direct TV subscriber for years. we got ATT Fiber in the neighborhood and boy howdy it rocks on the internet. $75 per month with 1 gig speed! I am locked in at that price for life since we were one of the first to sign up. We switched over our TV and I can't complain too much. I think the TV pkg is $60 per month but that is with Showtime included.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I use this to help point antennas

https://www.antennaweb.org


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Has anyone tried this?

https://www.setvnow.com


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> was a Direct TV subscriber for years. we got ATT Fiber in the neighborhood and boy howdy it rocks on the internet. $75 per month with 1 gig speed! I am locked in at that price for life since we were one of the first to sign up. We switched over our TV and I can't complain too much. I think the TV pkg is $60 per month but that is with Showtime included.


Att fiber is the best!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Gibby said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> https://www.setvnow.com


Interesting. It only works on a few streaming devices, unfortunately all my TVs are setup with Roku.
Wonder if it includes espn3 login?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The problem with "cord cutting" where I live is Cox is really the only game in town when it comes to viable high speed internet, and when you don't "bundle" your services with them they rake you over the coals with their pricing. I think I pay them about $64/mo for 30 Mbps internet only.

Not to mention their internet prices just keep going up - I suspect because more and more people are dumping their cable tv service. From a utility/ratemaking perspective it makes sense because the revenue requirement to maintain their infrastructure, workforce, etc. still exists so they eventually have to shift that burden based on their customer mix (internet only vs internet + cable tv).


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> and when you don't "bundle" your services with them they rake you over the coals with their pricing. I think I pay them about $64/mo for 30 Mbps internet only.


This is what our provider does. Although for $62 it gets you 100 Mbps. (Of course thats only through a direct, ethernet connection. Realistically I get about 45 Mbps through the router). The bad thing about our provider is they cap data and at the lowest tier, which I'll be going back to after my promo period ends, is only 200 GB! But it gets you 12 Mbps for $34 a month.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> ...NBC is on demand only, but I'm hoping it's just a matter of time before they offer it live...


They did it! I just got an email that they added NBC to YouTube TV in my area...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> . . . it gets you 100 Mbps. (Of course thats only through a direct, ethernet connection. Realistically I get about 45 Mbps through the router).


Man, that doesn't sound right. Do you have a Docsys 3.0 modem? With a modern router and Cat5e cables and a gigabit switch, you should easily attain 100 Mbps.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > . . . it gets you 100 Mbps. (Of course thats only through a direct, ethernet connection. Realistically I get about 45 Mbps through the router).
> ...


I don't think I have any of that :lol:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't have smart TVs. Watch FoxNews, college sports, mecum/Barrett auto and Nascar. Mlb too. I think fiber is available, ATT dug up neighborhood to put in conduit last year. Currently a charter 'annuitty' stream. 
Advice sought.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I have Amazon prime video, HBO, Showtime, and Netflix via the Apple TV. I love it. I can't think of any broadcast channels besides AMC and The Golf Channel I've ever wanted that I don't have.


----------



## Wilsondrake (Jun 26, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> What services provide local channels (other than using OTA)?


Well to be honest cord cutting is increasing at a very fast pace. And I came across something over which stated that the users are frustrated with paying high fees associated with cable TV. And 80% Cut the Cord Because Cable TV is Simply Too Expensive. All this leads us to online TV and streaming options which (mark my word) are too many to choose from.

You can opt for online subscription services such as the following:

*Sling TV :* With Sling TV's streaming services, you get to pick your channel lineup & personalize your TV experience. But it is only available in the US. However it can be accessed using a VPN. The plans starts at $20/ month with 30+ channels.

*DirecTV Now*: DIRECTV NOW Channel Lineup: 120+ Channels Including ESPN, CNN, ABC, NBC, Fox & more! The packge starts at $35 / month.

*Hulu *: Watch TV shows and movies online

The list could go on. But another alternate that is totally a free option is to install some media players like Kodi, Stremio, PopcornTime and many more. But these require you to be slightly tech savvy.

*Kodi* With Kodi you can enjoy unlimited streaming with a lot of customization. You can install addons which scrape latest content from around the web or even just setup some of the best kodi builds which have preinstalled addons.

*Popcorntime* It lets you stream torrents instantly. This way you will be able to watch movies online through torrent within popcorntime.

*Stremio* Well it is something too good to be true. You can watch Netflix, Amazon, Twitch and more content over this media player.

The options for cord cutting are numerous. You can get a specific software or a subscription for your specific needs. Such as Sling TV for Sports while PopcornTime for Movies and TV Shows. Hope that clears and helps


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Thanks for the digest of services and links. What I specifically am looking for is a method for getting local stations (e.g. news). HOA doesn't allow external antennas and per the antenna ratings and per experts I've talked to, I probably wont be able to pull in the OTA signals from Cleveland or Pittsburgh with consistent quality.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I have the DirecTV Now $35 package and pay $65 for internet through Spectrum. So $100 per month total. I used to have Spectrum cable+internet and it had gotten ridiculous, like $180 per month. Every month they increased it by a couple dollars. Once I have an alternative for internet I'll dump them completely.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Just and fyi, some of the legality is gray area for kodi and any "free" streaming service. Your internet provider can see what you are using unless you have a vpn and they might contact you if you are using illegal services.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> I have the DirecTV Now $35 package and pay $65 for internet through Spectrum. So $100 per month total. I used to have Spectrum cable+internet and it had gotten ridiculous, like $180 per month. Every month they increased it by a couple dollars. Once I have an alternative for internet I'll dump them completely.


How do you get the DirectTV feed, land line, dish or streaming?


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Thanks for the digest of services and links. What I specifically am looking for is a method for getting local stations (e.g. news). HOA doesn't allow external antennas and per the antenna ratings and per experts I've talked to, I probably wont be able to pull in the OTA signals from Cleveland or Pittsburgh with consistent quality.


Most services (directv now, sling, hulu live, playstation vue), if you go on their website you can enter your zip code and they'll list the local channels that are offered. I'm not sure if any service has live (ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX) except maybe some of the largest markets


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

rhanna said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the digest of services and links. What I specifically am looking for is a method for getting local stations (e.g. news). HOA doesn't allow external antennas and per the antenna ratings and per experts I've talked to, I probably wont be able to pull in the OTA signals from Cleveland or Pittsburgh with consistent quality.
> ...


Done that, No go.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Are you looking for just live local channels? If you are only using 1 TV then you may be able to get away with a bare bones package from your current provider


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> How do you get the DirectTV feed, land line, dish or streaming?


Streaming over the internet, DirectTV Now is their streaming platform. The $35 package had exactly what I was looking for as far as channel lineup. And now there's cloud DVR - they record your stuff for you and you have 30 days to watch it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ridgerunner YouTube.tv streams local channels.

The HOA should not have restrictions on antenna based on this FCC rule. https://www.fcc.gov/media/over-air-reception-devices-rule


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Ridgerunner YouTube.tv streams local channels.
> 
> The HOA should not have restrictions on antenna based on this FCC rule. https://www.fcc.gov/media/over-air-reception-devices-rule


I'm in Western Pennsylvania and YouTube TV isn't here yet. I'm on the email list.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm in Western Pennsylvania and YouTube TV isn't here yet. I'm on the email list.


And here I thought we were the last to get all the cool stuff. I'm pleased with YouTube TV.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Interesting I ran across this thread as I just cut the cord last week and was setting up an antenna.

My biggest game changer was adding an OTA Antenna because I was able to pick 61 channels with about half of them being in HD. I picked up all the locals in HD including, ABC, NBC, CW, CBSX2, FOX, PBS x4(yeah, thats right, 4 PBS channels!), Univision, Unimas and Telemundo which is broadcasting the World Cup.

I have had amazon prime for over 2 years and added Sling TV ($40 package) to get ESPN and FoxSports. I will probably drop down to the 20 dollar package. I am just paying the 40 package so I can stream the World Cup.

I added an Apple TV because I always wanted one but could not justify the price. So I am streaming in 4K with HDR.

I spent about 250 bucks for antenna equipment (distributor amplifier, coaxial cable, tools) and about 200 bucks for the apple TV. I installed my antenna so all my rooms get OTA channels. Upfront cost was a lot but I figure with the 60 savings a month I can make up for it in 6-8 months.

Lastly, the HD channels look much better than spectrum channels ever did (more crisp and clear channels) and I am not having equipment box issues like I did with Spectrum.

Overall, I am happy because I dont watch a whole lot of TV other than sports, world cup, and news.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Fishnugget 
What's the distance to your OTA stations and what antenna are you using and where did you place it? Attic?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

We live in a metro area, but this Amazon basics indoor antenna works great for us, mounted behind a curtain on the wall. 35 miles from the station.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> We live in a metro area, but this Amazon basics indoor antenna works great for us, mounted behind a curtain on the wall. 35 miles from the station.


I've tried a Leaf from Amazon for my G'daughter's place and she is 20 miles closer to the transmitters than I. 
Reception was terrible. Added a signal booster and that helped quite a bit, but she still gets some pixelation. Best Buy talked me out of buying it for myself. I can't remember off hand what class of antenna, but all of the sites and retailer/installers I've spoken to say at a minimum I need one in the attic, if not on a tower, and probably a rotor for directional adjustments. I just wish I could live stream local stations from one service. I guess I'll just stick to Spectrum until technology (simplified enough for me) catches up.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

WTH, I think I'll buy one and see what happens.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check this website. It has a ton of ads, but it helps you decide what to get. http://www.antennaweb.org/

Use your address and it will tell you the towers, distances, etc. Since the stations went digital, the signal has some more reach than an analog. I placed an antenna in the garage and used the infeed from the cable company to provide all the TVs with signal thru the walls (except the room with the cable modem).


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, I used antenna web



dfw_pilot said:


> 35 miles from the station.


And it proved to be accurate.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> @Fishnugget
> What's the distance to your OTA stations and what antenna are you using and where did you place it? Attic?


Hi Ridgerunner,

The distance for my OTA stations range from 15miles - 86miles.



I bought it off Amazon, I tried the smaller version (Clearstream 2V) but this one picked up more channels,

https://www.amazon.com/ClearStream-Indoor-Outdoor-HDTV-Antenna/dp/B001BRXW74

I have it installed on top of my roof, highest point and it can only be viewed from the backyard. Its not visible from the other sides. I could not have it installed inside my attic because I have a radiant barrier roof that could interfere with the Antenna waves.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Cut the cord a year ago. We use 2 Nvidia Shield boxes and subscribe to 1 IPTV service which was a one time $125 fee for up to 3 connections. We stream live TV and receive on average 40,000 channels. We also use CyberFlix. Total monthly cost: $0.00. Cox internet 100 meg service is $65 per month. I've tried Firesticks, Raspberry PI etc. If you have the ability to program your own boxes and do a lot of homework and invest a lot of time reading, anything is possible. Time is your investment and it took me months of research and reading so nothing is free LOL. Oh and we use 2 VPN's.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

We are using Apple TV to stream Youtube TV, Netflix, Hulu ($1 a month for a year but will cancel). Use to have a big TV package and now saving at least $120 per month. Picture quality is outstanding on Apple TV so we are happy...


----------

